# This is olny a poll so come read it.



## fella_4 (Dec 2, 2002)

*which is better walleye or perch*​
walleye240.00%perch360.00%


----------



## fella_4 (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey I'll try to write a new one of these like every other day.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Perch only have respect from me in the winter. Otherwise I'm trying to figure out how to keep the damn things off my bait!

Welcome.


----------

